# Swans at Leazes Park, Newcsatle Upon Tyne



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Just a few pics of the swans today using my Panny TZ7 with the macro settings. Im a complete newbie but am interested in photography and am hoping to get an SLR for xmas. I think the pics look good coming from a compact.
































Its bloody hard to take pics of them as theyre bobbin about all over and my wifes chucking bread everywhere so they werent staying still at atall :roll: I was also a bit wary as theyre feisty things when the bread stops flowing! lol


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice pics, i've got a TZ3 and like it, would you get much better with an SLR? I'm not convinced, maybe a bit more control.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

nice pictures mate. I really like the 2nd one.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

APK said:


> Nice pics, i've got a TZ3 and like it, would you get much better with an SLR? I'm not convinced, maybe a bit more control.


I wouldnt mind a go of an SLR and have to say i would love one for xmas, the Nikon D5000 is bloody lovely! For now though im more than happy with the TZ7! Im just trying to figure out how to work it and still get the odd dodgy pic. Atleast i didnt get savaged by the swans :lol: As i mentioned ive just figured out what a Macro setting is and it seems to be great for this type of thing and taking pics of beading!


Thomas-182 said:


> nice pictures mate. I really like the 2nd one.


Thanks mate, i took about 70! There was loads where i pressed the button and the swan ducked for bread haha. There was a few really good ones but part of the beak was missing or something! Damn


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Heres a few more






















































It was the day of the Great North Run and the one with the loop was from the Red Arrows Fly By.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome pics buddy - it's great to see what the camera can do!

I still need to have a good play with mine


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic pictures mate, i love swans.


----------



## chris_s1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I love swans and they are great pictures for a compact:thumb:

But if you interested in photography and put the practice and learning in, you will quickly find the limits of what you can achieve with a compact.

You will never regret going to a proper SLR, just don't forget its 90% user, 10% equipment!

Here's a Swan shot I grabbed on a D300


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

chris_s1 said:


> I love swans and they are great pictures for a compact:thumb:
> 
> But if you interested in photography and put the practice and learning in, you will quickly find the limits of what you can achieve with a compact.
> 
> ...


Oof, thats a peach mate! I am hoping to get an SLR at xmas but we were wanting a camera for our hols and we came to the conclusion that for that occasion a compact was for us. The Nikon D5000 has my eye at the minute i have to say but im aware of the various Canons aswell, D450 etc. I'll start paying more attention nearer the time


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

MatrixGuy said:


> Fantastic pictures mate, i love swans.


They don't taste very nice though!

I'll get me coat :lol:


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Cool shots thier mate, hope you got the metro in as bet it was busy with the great north run going on and most the roads being closed!


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Those are really nice shots, Phil, well exposed considering the high contrast.

I'll bring my Canon 20D SLR to the next NED day, it might be worth dropping me a line a day or two before to remind me! You're welcome to have a try of it. If you have a Compact Flash card, we'll put that in so you can review the pics at home, if not I should be able to email or upload them somewhere.

I'm a lifelong Canon fan, but depending what type of photography you plan to do, it may be worth considering something which has Image Stabilisation built into the camera body (e.g. Sony) rather than the lens - that way, it's always available and you only pay once; IS versions of lenses can get very pricey! I can bring one along (70-300mm).

If the above is not an issue, Canon have just brought out the 500D which looks really impressive and does video, too. PC World have them on display so you can have a try of them. If the smaller body size isn't an issue, I'd be inclined to go for this over a 40D or 50D and put the money saved towards lenses.

Note also with DSLRs you'll have to do some post processing (PhotoShop or whatever) to get the best image quality.

HTH, see you at NED.

Are you on Facebook - I have some galleries on there taken with the 20D?


----------

